# iTunes "Mutes" itself?



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Over the past couple months, my iTunes mutes itself after 1 or 2 songs. I have to choose another song in order to get sound again.
Nothing on the system (sys prefs) or anything changes to "mute" or even an alternate audio output.
I can't grasp how or why this happens, but it's starting to tick me off.

And the weirdest part? It always does it in between songs (one song ends, mutes, next song starts ticking away as iff it's playing), never in the middle.


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

not sure what you mean by 'mutes' here... do you mean itunes stops playing at the end of a song without going to the next song in a playlist and your computers volume stays the same, or your computer acts as if the mute volume key was used and itunes keeps playing with no sound coming out...


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Yes, iTunes keeps playing the next song, but no sound comes out.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Can you reproduce it with the same songs all the time.. or is it just random?

Do you do any music production in that you'd be messing with system settings such as sample rates, etc?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Random.

And no, settings stay the same.


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

do you have the sound level displayed in the menu bar? (system prefs, sound, then check 'show volume in menu bar') if the system is muting itself somehow the indicator would go from showing sound to nothing, the same as using the 'mute' button on the keyboard. is that happening?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

mkolesa said:


> do you have the sound level displayed in the menu bar? (system prefs, sound, then check 'show volume in menu bar') if the system is muting itself somehow the indicator would go from showing sound to nothing, the same as using the 'mute' button on the keyboard. is that happening?


No, nothing is changing in the settings at all, I have it set to optical (which means I cannot adjust through keys)


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

what if you disconnect the optical output and use the internal speakers?


----------

